# Icône pour DVD/CD : Série TV



## Pierre-Nico (27 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir à tous, en rappel de ce post.

J'ai décidé de créer des icônes pour mes séries gravées sur DVD ou CD, donc je vous fais partager mes créations. 
L'utilisation peut aussi être tout autre.

Pour l'instant je n'en ai créé que 4. Si l'idée plaît je mettrai en ligne le psd et mes autres créations.





Cliquer sur l'image pour télécharger les 4 icônes.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2007)

Elles sont magnifiques !


----------



## Pierre-Nico (28 Juin 2007)

Merci Corentin, en même temps c'est pas vraiment difficile à réaliser...


----------



## PawBroon (28 Juin 2007)

Très bonne idée!
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (28 Juin 2007)

Merci, je suis en train d'élargir le "concept".


----------



## Pierre-Nico (28 Juin 2007)

Je viens de finaliser mon petit pack.

La suite de ce post : ici même

Ce post peut donc être fermé.


----------

